
Alternative Evernote Client for Mac OS X - alternote
Hey guys!<p>We’re developing an alternative Evernote client for Mac. That’s why I wanted to know which features you would like to see in an ideal note-taking app? What’s bothering you most in Evernote?<p>We’re launching really soon, so subscribe to our private beta at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;alternoteapp.com
======
amirmansour
Looks very nice. You got my attention what what looks like a much better
writing experience. I also noticed you guys are from Ukraine. I'm not very
informed about the current conflict there, but props for shipping your product
during such a time. I look forward to using Alternote.

------
schrodingersCat
Honestly, a feature for distraction free note-taking / writing would be nice
with better formatting support than the standard app. I always think evernote
would be a great idea for writing rough drafts of memos or articles but I very
quickly realize that its text formatting is crap. Seriously, it is aggravating
to write anything more complicated than a grocery list. Don't get me wrong,
its great for importing and searching PDFs and especially scanned documents,
but its really bad for writing. I'm not sure what the focus of your client is,
but if you fixed this, I would very quickly become an adopter.

~~~
alternote
Thanks for your feedback. You got us right, we’re focusing on comfortable
writing and we want to make Alternote the best fit from writer’s attitude.

And of course you will make use of all Evernote advantages like lots of
snippets and extensions which will sync all your notes back to Alternote.

------
pps
Code formatting & syntax highlighting (like in
[https://gist.github.com/](https://gist.github.com/) ) are the only missing
features for me.

~~~
syncerr
Agreed. Evernote has a beta version you can try, and it's still missing this
feature.

[http://blog.evernote.com/blog/2014/06/23/evernote-
mac-5-6-be...](http://blog.evernote.com/blog/2014/06/23/evernote-
mac-5-6-beta-1-available/)

------
andthat
Looks like it'd be much more pleasant to write longer notes in your app, so
that's great!

One thing I really dislike about Evernote is the crazy behavior you get after
you paste in formatted content.

Personally I would like some kind of markdown support.

------
cmelbye
I don't use Evernote much anymore so maybe this is already possible, but it
would be cool to see all of my todo lists in all of my notes in one place
(maybe with the note name as the heading for each list).

~~~
SashaRakovets
Great idea! We will consider this for further versions of Alternote.

For now you can tag every to-do note and quickly access a list of them.

------
kolev
Pretty good. Not really connected, but have you guys tried Nevernote
([http://nevernote.sourceforge.net/](http://nevernote.sourceforge.net/))?

------
cerberusss
Solid, absolutely solid syncing.

I've seen many syncing/note-taking apps which failed to do this. I could
expound on this, but really, that's all I want: rock-solid syncing.

------
ja27
Screenshots or a way to easily paste them. Being able to quickly sketch a few
rough things on an image. Just lines, text, arrows, boxes, circles, etc. would
be fine.

------
rahulmax
A small addition would be the strikethrough (line through). Also, the default
Mac colorpicker bothers me in Evernote. Would be nice to do something about
that, too.

------
serabe2
Markdown or Common Mark writing support.

------
jshq111
Robust Applescript support please

------
lardissone
Markdown support!

------
yeroshek
Looks great! Are you going to have reminders support?

~~~
alternote
Thanks! Not in the first version, but we’re going to have full Evernote api
support further, including shared notebooks & reminders.

